# Welcher Arbeitsspeicher für Ryzen B350 oder X370?



## Nobbis (7. März 2017)

*Welcher Arbeitsspeicher für Ryzen B350 oder X370?*

Hallo!

Hat schon jemand grundsolide Erkenntnisse, welcher Arbeitsspeicher auf genannten Chipsätzen ohne große Zauberei läuft? Ist DDR4 2666 bei CL15 bei 1,2Volt der beste Mittelweg oder sollte man nach oben hin tendieren und gleich 3200er einsetzen mit allen Nachteilen (1,35Volt, CL16 oder noch schlimmer)? 

Ich bedanke mich bereits für jede Information.


----------



## DKK007 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Welcher Arbeitsspeicher für Ryzen B350 oder X370?*

Wie viele GiB möchtest du denn verbauen?


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2017)

*AW: Welcher Arbeitsspeicher für Ryzen B350 oder X370?*

Na, ich würde gleich 3200er kaufen.
Auch wenn der noch nicht so laufen könnte, wird es Bios Updates geben, mit denen er dann laufen wird.


----------



## Nobbis (7. März 2017)

*AW: Welcher Arbeitsspeicher für Ryzen B350 oder X370?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie viele GiB möchtest du denn verbauen?



Ich möchte nach Empfehlung von PCGH dual ranked 2x8GB einsetzen. Preis spielt keine Rolle, allerdings die Bauhöhe. Darauf muss ich achten, sonst passt mein Kühler nicht mehr drauf. 

Ich hatte an diese beiden hier gedacht.

Kingston HyperX Savage (Rev. 2) DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15 (HX430C15SB2K2/16)

Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17 (HX426C15FBK2/16)

Wobei der zweite Link aus dieser (nicht mehr ganz so aktuellen) Übersicht stammt und dieser auch mit 12-14-14-42 bei 1,20 Volt laufen soll.


----------



## Batzili (7. März 2017)

*AW: Welcher Arbeitsspeicher fÃ¼r Ryzen B350 oder X370?*

Warum Dual? Single Ranked läuft laut Computerbase schneller:

"Während Kaveri Dual Rank wollte, ist es bei Ryzen Single Rank, welches für die schnellsten Taktraten freigegeben ist. Nur mit diesen Modulen steht im Dual-Channel-Modus, also dem normalen Betrieb mit zwei Speicherriegeln, der maximale Takt von DDR4-2.667 zur Verfügung. Wird Dual-Rank-Speicher genommen, sinkt er auf DDR4-2.400. Bei Vollbestückung der AMD-Platinen mit insgesamt vier Speichermodulen sinken die Werte auf DDR4-2.133 respektive DDR4-1.866."

AMD Ryzen 7 1800X, 1700X, 1700 im Test: Konig in Anwendungen, Prinz in Spielen - ComputerBase


----------



## Bochesoft (7. März 2017)

*AW: Welcher Arbeitsspeicher fÃ¼r Ryzen B350 oder X370?*

Danke AMD, es wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen wenn es nicht irgendwo einen Harken gegeben hätte.


----------



## markus1612 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Welcher Arbeitsspeicher fÃ¼r Ryzen B350 oder X370?*



Batzili schrieb:


> Warum Dual? Single Ranked läuft laut Computerbase schneller:
> 
> "Während Kaveri Dual Rank wollte, ist es bei Ryzen Single Rank, welches für die schnellsten Taktraten freigegeben ist. Nur mit diesen Modulen steht im Dual-Channel-Modus, also dem normalen Betrieb mit zwei Speicherriegeln, der maximale Takt von DDR4-2.667 zur Verfügung. Wird Dual-Rank-Speicher genommen, sinkt er auf DDR4-2.400. Bei Vollbestückung der AMD-Platinen mit insgesamt vier Speichermodulen sinken die Werte auf DDR4-2.133 respektive DDR4-1.866."
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 1800X, 1700X, 1700 im Test: Konig in Anwendungen, Prinz in Spielen - ComputerBase



Das ist die offizielle Angabe.....man kann aber einfach die höheren Taktraten wieder einstellen.


----------



## Nobbis (15. März 2017)

*AW: Welcher Arbeitsspeicher fÃ¼r Ryzen B350 oder X370?*



Batzili schrieb:


> Warum Dual? Single Ranked läuft laut Computerbase schneller:
> 
> "Während Kaveri Dual Rank wollte, ist es bei Ryzen Single Rank, welches für die schnellsten Taktraten freigegeben ist. Nur mit diesen Modulen steht im Dual-Channel-Modus, also dem normalen Betrieb mit zwei Speicherriegeln, der maximale Takt von DDR4-2.667 zur Verfügung. Wird Dual-Rank-Speicher genommen, sinkt er auf DDR4-2.400. Bei Vollbestückung der AMD-Platinen mit insgesamt vier Speichermodulen sinken die Werte auf DDR4-2.133 respektive DDR4-1.866."
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 1800X, 1700X, 1700 im Test: Konig in Anwendungen, Prinz in Spielen - ComputerBase



Danke für den Hinweis, ich habe hingegen die Informationen von pcgh als Entscheidungsgrundlage genutzt.

Zitat "Array Wie  bereits beschrieben, haben wir die rund 48 Stunden genutzt, um zunächst  die bestmögliche Kombination aus Mainboard, UEFI-Version, und  Speicherbestückung aus unserem Testpool herauszufinden, um damit unsere  bewährten Index-Benchmarks durchzuführen. Dabei stellte sich die  Kombination aus DDR4-2400 in Dual-Rank-Bauweise mit strafferen Timings  von 14-13-13-33 als überlegen gegenüber der Maximal-Spezifikation von  DDR4-2667 heraus - hier gelang mit dem von AMD mitgelieferten Speicher  lediglich ein stabiler Betrieb mit 16-15-15-36.

"
Ryzen 7 1800X im Test: AMDs Ruckkehr in den High-End-Markt [Update]

Läuft aber alles bestens, dennoch wurde der Kingston Speicher als 16GB Kit aus der aktuellen Kaufempfehlung zu DDR4 Speicher herausgenommen, warum auch immer.


----------

